# Arctic Menthol



## MikeVape (22/1/16)

Who has stock of this?


----------



## yuganp (22/1/16)

MikeVape said:


> Who has stock of this?



http://valleyvapour.co.za/ 

This tastes the same as the other menthols like the TFA one and the skyblue one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MikeVape (22/1/16)

Thanks. It's for a friend who is looking for it.


----------



## yuganp (22/1/16)

@MikeVape Just making sure that you were looking for a DIY concentrate and not a e-juice. Because the one at valleyvapour is a concentrate.


----------



## MikeVape (22/1/16)

Either or bud.... 
Thanks a lot


----------

